# Please help me select some budget flashlights



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I plan to order the flashlights below to add to my flashlight collections. I like stainless steel because I think they look cool. If you know other cool stainless steel lights please suggest. If you find a better deal than the light I mention below please let me know. I like to collect flashlight just for fun. If you know of any great light not mentioned please also suggest. I will order them too! I am waiting to hear from everyone before I place my order.

BOB=BestOfferBuy
DX=Deal Extreme 

*Akoray K-109* CR123A Q5 11.8BOB Cheap but quality CR123A 
*Akoray K-106* AA/14500 230 Q5 12.51 BOB Cheap but Quality AA 
*TrustFire F22* AA/14500 220 R2 20.7 BOB Stainless Steel AA 
*ITP A2 SS* AA/14500 80 R2 24 Ebay Stainless Steel Quality AA 
*ITP A2 Black* AA/14500 80 Q5 20 Ebay Quality AA 
*Aurora* *SH-034* CR123A 220 Q5 11.61 BOB Cheap Stainless CR123A Q5 
*Aurora SH-034* CR123A 240 R2 15.03 BOB Cheap Stainless CR123A R2 
*TrustFire R5-A3* AA/14500 230 R5 16.11 BOB AA R5 
*UltraFire WF-501B* MC-E 18650 800 MCE 20 DX Cheapest MCE
*ITP A1 SS *R2 $25
*ITP A1* Black
*ITP A3* SS
*ITP A3* Black


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd say the skyray sr5 is worth adding to your collection. You can get it with an xpg dropin on DX for around 22 bucks or you can get just the host to use for p60 dropins for 9 bucks on lighttake.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

I already got the SkyRay SR-5 

I got it for $18 on Ebay. Its damn good quality for that price! not too bright but I am satisfy. 

Do you have any other suggestions from your collection?


----------



## joe1512 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd go with the quality over quantity approach. Why do you need/want all those friggin lights?

You dont need 6 itp A1,2,3 lights cuz they all do the exact same thing.

Instead, get a nice titanium light with an XP-G for usage. the illuminati is nice and reasonably priced for what it does.


Also, I recommend one really nice Large light, such as teh itp A6 Polestar, or the TK45. You can still use AA batteries with them, but will have 1 light that is really impressive, instead of dozens of low-powered lights that just sit around in a drawer.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> I'd go with the quality over quantity approach. Why do you need/want all those friggin lights?
> 
> You dont need 6 itp A1,2,3 lights cuz they all do the exact same thing.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Like I said. I just like to collect. I got no use for these lights really. But may be you are right. I should skim down on the budgets and collect less but quality Flashlights. I have only recently got addicted to flashlights and i have already spent $450. By the way. I got the TK-45. It was my first flashlight! Do you know how it compares to the A6 polestar? Any other quality lights you think are worth the money that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 27, 2010)

Do a search of all the popular posts and your answers will be met.Instead of buying all the budget stuff take a look at 1 or 2 more expensive lights,you will never get much back on the budget stuff if you ever want to sell.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 27, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I plan to order the flashlights below to add to my flashlight collections. I like stainless steel because I think they look cool. If you know other cool stainless steel lights please suggest.



The UltraFire C3 seems to be pretty popular.

There's the Trustfire EF23 but you already have the 1xaa version and the 23 isn't really that much smaller.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kindle said:


> The UltraFire C3 seems to be pretty popular.
> 
> There's the Trustfire EF23 but you already have the 1xaa version and the 23 isn't really that much smaller.




I have already ordered the EF23. I will look into C3. Anything else you would recommend from your collection?


----------



## Ecolang (Sep 27, 2010)

Aurora SH-032 18650 stainless, nice
Aurora SH-033 CR2 stainless, nice
Avoid the SH-035 it is a lower quality C3 stainless that goes blue with 14500s. Pity that as the others of the SH-03 series are very, very nice.


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 27, 2010)

How about the Solarforce L2 in gunmetal? Clones of it include the Ultrafire 504B and the Uniquefire L2. They are all P60 hosts, so you can get a nice bright XP-G drop-in. Also check out the Aurora SH290 and the "Spicer Fire X-07" from DX.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 27, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I have already ordered the EF23. I will look into C3. Anything else you would recommend from your collection?



Various budget lights that have gotten good pub here....

Tank007 E07 - About as small a 1xAA light as you'll find...essentially an EZAA clone. (OSRAM)

Trustfire Z1 - I'm a sucker for angleheads. (XP-E Q5)

Hugsby P31 - Seems to be gaining in popularity. (XP-E Q3)

Black Cat HM-01 - 1xaaa clicky. (OSRAM)

Tank007 TK-703 - Another 1xaaa clicky. (XP-E Q3)

Tank007 also has a few other models in SS - TK-506 & E3 (I have no experience with either light so you'll want to check out the threads on the appropriate retailer sites to check on quality).

Streamlight MicroStream & StylusPro - Excellent pen lights. 

The Solarforce L2 series are arguably the best deal in quality 'budget' P60 hosts.

People rave about some of the Romisen lights from ShiningBeam.



Moving up a bit in price range...

Dereelight Javelin - Very nice 2xaa P60 host.

The Lumens Factory Seraph is about twice the price of the clones but worth it if you're using the stock drop-ins.

The Quark Minis (CR2, AA, 123) are available for under <$40, as is the Preon.


Finally are you a real flashaholic if you haven't picked up a Fenix E01?


----------



## Ecolang (Sep 27, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Various budget lights that have gotten good pub here....
> 
> Tank007 E06 - About as small a 1xAA light as you'll find...essentially an EZAA clone. (OSRAM)
> 
> ...



Seconded most of your recommendations - the Hugsby is one of the best built budget lights I've come across.

Surely you mean Tank007 E07 rather than E06?

Is there someone out there who doesn't own an E01?


----------



## Kindle (Sep 27, 2010)

Ecolang said:


> Surely you mean Tank007 E07 rather than E06?



Doh! Yep. I have been the king of brain farts lately. lol (Typo corrected)

I actually have the E06 also and it's not bad either...Seoul SSC P4 for the emitter. You can swap heads with the TK-703 if you want (the SSC is floodier and the CREE is a better thrower). The integrated clip is nice.

The Poor flashaholics Top 10 for 2010 is a great place for inspiration as well.


----------



## SirJohn (Sep 27, 2010)

The one problem with Ultrafire SS C3 at DX is that DX is no longer shipping htem with the XR-E Q5. They are shipping with an old XR-C even though DX has not changed the listing. A few people have reported that they have still been able to get the C3 with the XR-E Q5 via lightake within the past few weeks so you may want to try ordering that one from there, although as with all those Chinese sites, you are always taking a risk.


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 27, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Finally are you a real flashaholic if you haven't picked up a Fenix E01?



Honestly I don't see why people say this. It's got a terrible beam pattern, and 1 mode of low output. The only good thing about the light is runtime.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ecolang said:


> Aurora SH-032 18650 stainless, nice
> Aurora SH-033 CR2 stainless, nice
> Avoid the SH-035 it is a lower quality C3 stainless that goes blue with 14500s. Pity that as the others of the SH-03 series are very, very nice.



Is the Sh-035 really that bad?? I was gonna order that one too! :-(


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> How about the Solarforce L2 in gunmetal? Clones of it include the Ultrafire 504B and the Uniquefire L2. They are all P60 hosts, so you can get a nice bright XP-G drop-in. Also check out the Aurora SH290 and the "Spicer Fire X-07" from DX.



Is teh SolarForce L2 R2 better than the Skyray SR-5?


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Various budget lights that have gotten good pub here....
> 
> Tank007 E07 - About as small a 1xAA light as you'll find...essentially an EZAA clone. (OSRAM)
> 
> ...




Thank You for your Great Post. I am going to order 3 of the flashlight you mentioned above. Question...what makes The Fenix E01 better than the ITP A3? Besides the obvious run time advantage?!


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 28, 2010)

I gotta say that I love the Solarforce line. I have 5 now with a 6th on the way. I've also collected some of their various flashlight body styles. 

With the base L2 model at $24.99, it is a steal


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 28, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> Is teh SolarForce L2 R2 better than the Skyray SR-5?



What do you mean, 'better'? If you mean brighter, they are both P60 hosts so it depends on the drop-in you decide to use. In terms of quality, they are both very good. The L2 is simpler, but it also has a lot of accessory options, including battery extenders.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 28, 2010)

Mag-Lite LEDs (Rebel) are available for <$25 and the multi-mode Minimags can be found discounted to around $10 periodically.




randomlugia said:


> Honestly I don't see why people say this. It's got a terrible beam pattern, and 1 mode of low output. The only good thing about the light is runtime.



There's still a lot to be said for a light that is extremely simple to use and turns on every time you need it.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 28, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> What do you mean, 'better'? If you mean brighter, they are both P60 hosts so it depends on the drop-in you decide to use. In terms of quality, they are both very good. The L2 is simpler, but it also has a lot of accessory options, including battery extenders.


 
*Should my first Solar Force be an:*

R2 for $25? 

XPG for $26?

MCE for $40? 

Would the Romisen RC-T6($55) and MTE SF-15 P7($29) compare to the Solar Force with MCE. 

Sorry I am a total Newbie.


----------



## HOMELAND SECURITY HAM (Sep 28, 2010)

HELP!

I dont come on this forum a lot as I dont think I am technical enough sometimes. I am a police officer and my small surefire stopped working with both heads, the original one and the LED one, the batteries still have juice.

Anyway I am looking for a simple small light (one that does not need a computer programmer to use it) for my belt. It would need to come on at full power and stay there when clicked once. I don't mind strobe or a lower power setting, but it cannot be something I need to think about if doing a field interview on the sidewalk in the middle of the night. One setting would be fine.

Click on (be on high power) and stay there! If it has other settings, it must take a serious effort to easily get to that mode, like a two clicks (not rapid clicks) after it is on. IF IT HAS A STROBE, IT SHOULD BE ON A SEPERATE DIFFERENT SWITCH. 

Sorry for yelling but I dont think the manufactures get it. EXAMPLE: The 5.11 gets 2 thumbs down it will never stay on high power (only when the switch is held down. I can't leave it under my arm and have it stay on high (designed by an idiot) also the barrel is too fat for a small hands and no weight to swing it, if I need an impact weapon. So for my main light, it is still the mag charger for me.

To me the more features a small light has, the worse it is. If I am on a traffic stop and a twich puts me past the high power position to medium and I have to toggle through 3 or 4 clicks (low, strobe, off, then high again) to get it back to high power this is not acceptable! Ever!

I need a light that will stay on my belt with a standard 1" barrel that fits a standard belt holster and takes something like 2 standard CR123's. It would also be nice if it was rechargable with out having to remove the batteries. 

With the current technology it should be bright as well. I am kind of glad that my surefire took a dump, as when I am with other officers it was always the dimmest light.

Since I am not here often, please email me with any suggestions, sources and prices at cliff70chevy (at) bellsouth (dot) net 

Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## xamindar (Sep 28, 2010)

Hurry click on the links before somebody deletes them making your post useless.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 28, 2010)

On the Solarforce front you need to decide what form factor you would prefer...

1xCR123 (L2M)
2xCR123/1x18650 (L2, L2P & L2X)
2xAA (L2R)
3xAAA (L2I)

Then pick a drop in that appeals to you. You already have an XP-G on the way (in your SkyRay) so if you want something brighter & floodier think about the MC-E or if you would prefer something with a smaller hot spot slightly greater throw look at the R2.

I really like the new L2M bodies because they come with an extension tube so you can run them as with 2xCR123/1x8650 if you prefer or remove the tube and make it a shorty 1xCR123 (make sure the drop-in can handle the voltage for which ever setup you are using). Then you have an extra tube to throw on another host to run an extra CR123 in it if you desire.

The eBay seller (ITC_Shop) you linked to is an authorized Solar Force reseller based in Hong Kong, they also have an online store (International Trading Company). There is also a US based authorized reseller who posts on the board as Jake25 his online store is SBFlashlights. I've had good exchanges with both dealers. ITC is usually a little bit cheaper but the shipping time is longer as it is coming from Hong Kong whereas SBF is shipping from within CONUS. Both have good customer service but you never have to worry about a potential language barrier dealing with Jake (that is if English is your primary language).



HOMELAND SECURITY HAM said:


> I dont come on this forum a lot as I dont think I am technical enough sometimes. I am a police officer and my small surefire stopped working with both heads, the original one and the LED one, the batteries still have juice.



You should definitely contact Surefire about possible coverage under warranty for your light.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 28, 2010)

HOMELAND SECURITY HAM said:


> Anyway I am looking for a simple small light [...]


Hello Cliff, :welcome:
Your best bet would be to use the Flashlight Recommendation Checklist and post it in a new thread in the */LED Flashlights/* subforum. You would probably get more assistance there.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kindle said:


> On the Solarforce front you need to decide what form factor you would prefer...
> 
> 1xCR123 (L2M)
> 2xCR123/1x18650 (L2, L2P & L2X)
> ...



Look Like I want to try out the MCE. But do you know how the Solar Force MCE would compare to a MTE SF-15 P7 or the romisen RC-T6?? I like CR123A and Especially 18650 batteries.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 28, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> But do you know how the Solar Force MCE would compare to a MTE SF-15 P7 or the romisen RC-T6??



Sorry no, I have no experience with either of those lights.

Remember the 'search' button at the top of the forum is your friend!


----------



## pounder (Sep 28, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> *Should my first Solar Force be an:*
> 
> R2 for $25?
> 
> ...


 
I rock an R2 solarforce L2p and everyone I work with has an L2 with the R2..it's awesome and throws really nice..


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 28, 2010)

pounder said:


> I rock an R2 solarforce L2p and everyone I work with has an L2 with the R2..it's awesome and throws really nice..


 
Should I order this one then? 
** Moderated - Ebay link deleted **http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-Grey...9619706?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3f02c847fa


----------



## pounder (Sep 28, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> Should I order this one then?
> ** Moderated - Ebay link deleted **


 
yep looks good..if you contact him directly he should cut you a better price..the solarforce batteries are pretty good also..I always get the charger/18650 battery/case kit from him and it's reasonable..


----------



## how2 (Sep 29, 2010)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I already got the SkyRay SR-5
> 
> I got it for $18 on Ebay. Its damn good quality for that price! not too bright but I am satisfy.
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions from your collection?




Is your light 5 mode or 3 mode version?


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 29, 2010)

how2 said:


> Is your light 5 mode or 3 mode version?


 
5 Mode. I wished it was 3.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 29, 2010)

vinhnguyen54, no more e-bay links please - brief descriptions are perfectly satisfactory. Thanks,


----------



## shark_za (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently ordered another L2 for my buddy to be identical to the one I built up for myself.
He is an old Surefire lover and could not get over the quality and usability of the Solarforce. 

A standard single mode R2 version of the L2 with the flat stainless bezel and then you order the S6 forward clicky, gut it and install that inside the standard S1.

Its perfect.


----------

